# What Model Reich EBOX?



## datasafe (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi guys

This is a picture of the Reich EBOX fitted to my Burstner 748 2005.

Can anyone tell me which model this is please?










Thanks

John


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

I can't help - but a quick e-mail to this very helpful fella probably will:
http://www.aandncaravanservices.co.uk/


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

UK contact details are:

Unit 7 Miras Business Estate
Lower keys, Hednesford
Staffordshire, WS 12 2FS
Great Britain
Tel. +44 (0) 1543 - 459243
Fax +44 (0) 1543 - 275929
Email: [email protected]
Internet: www.reich-web.com

.... and Head Office (in Germany) contact details are:

Engineering +49 (0) 2774 - 9305 - 21 / 22

Email [email protected]

Their website also has a contact form here 

Hope that helps.

Colin


----------



## datasafe (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks very much for the replies.

The link to http://www.aandncaravanservices.co.uk/ didn't work for me but I'm sure I'll work that one out 

I've recorded the useful info Colin and have emailed them for the information.

Thank you.

John


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

John, 
Are you having trouble with your box, i have the same type fitted to my one and found a company not that far from you that repair them

His name is David and I found the service excellent, he also upgraded the box for me to future proof against other known failures.

It cost me about a third of what a new box would have cost and all works were completed promptly and professionally

His email is [email protected]

Send me a PM if you need any further info

Raymond


----------



## datasafe (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi Raymond and thanks for the reply.

I'm being a bit of a 'boy scout' - being prepared for any eventuality!!

I like to know what I've got before any problems arise! I've read a few horror stories about the E-Box controllers packing up so thought I'd get the information I'd need in case 

I was also rather impetuous and bought an E-Box controller off Ebay. It's not exactly the same model as mine but @ £32 I took a chance!

I made a post about it here: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-134599-argos-748-control-panel.html

Thanks for the email address, that'll definitely go in my book  & I'll PM you for further info.

Cheers

John


----------

